# irregular migrants = παράτυποι μετανάστες | λαθρομετανάστης = illegal immigrant



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

λαθρομετανάστης = illegal immigrant
λαθρομετανάστευση = illegal immigration

Σιγά τα δύσκολα, θα πείτε. Αλλά το ξεκίνησα για να σας στείλω να διαβάσετε για την ιστορία της λέξης. (Και για τον προπροπάππου το Μιχάλη :) — μάθε, συνονόματε, να μετράς τα «προ».)

Αλλά υπάρχει κι άλλο ζουμί στην ορολογία της Wikipedia:

*Terminology*

illegal alien
Illegal immigrant
undocumented immigrant
clandestine workers
sans papiers / "without papers"
Irregular immigrant/immigration
undocumented immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
unauthorized immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
paperless immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
immigrant "without immigration status"
out of status
unnaturalized immigrant
boat people
Ό,τι προαιρείστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Να προσθέσω από τη γερμανική νομική ορολογία (γερμ. βίκι):

*scheinlegaler Migrant*, φαινομενικά νόμιμος μετανάστης (αυτός που μπαίνει νόμιμα στη χώρα με πλαστά έγγραφα)
*einfach illegaler Migrant*, απλώς παράνομος μετανάστης (παραβάτης της νομοθεσίας εισόδου)
*doppelt illegaler Migrant*, διπλά παράνομος μετανάστης (απλώς παράνομες που έχει κάνει και άλλες παρανομιες, που δεν συνδέονται με το μεταναστευτικό θέμα).
Η γερμανική βίκι έχει επίσης εδώ και έναν αποτρόπαιο κατάλογο μεταναστών που πέθαναν (ή αγνοούνται) στα ευρωπαϊκά σύνορα τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## anef (Aug 27, 2009)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα για να προσθέσω ότι ο όρος irregular immigration, που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο nickel στην ορολογία της wikipedia, μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά _παράτυπη μετανάστευση_. Σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας, είναι ο όρος που προτείνει η Ύπατη Αρμοστεία του ΟΗΕ για τους Πρόσφυγες. Άλλες εμφανίσεις του όρου εδώ, όπου ο όρος αντιστοιχίζεται και με το αγγλικό undocumented και εδώ, σε ευρωπαϊκό κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2011)

*irregular migrants = παράτυποι μετανάστες*



danae said:


> Από τη ΝΕΤ, με αφορμή το χτίσιμο του μην-το-χαρακτηρίσω-"διαχωριστικού" στον Έβρο, ένας politically incorrect πλεονασμός που εκφράζει με σαφήνεια πολιτική στάση: _παράνομοι λαθρομετανάστες_. Εδώ η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης _και η έκφραση _παράνομος μετανάστης_ έχουν διορθωθεί από τον ΟΗΕ σε _παράτυπος μετανάστης_, η ΝΕΤ επιμένει φτιάχνοντας μια άκρως μισαλλόδοξη σύμφραση στη λεζάντα σχετικής είδησης.



Η Διεθνής Αμνηστία, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _irregular migrants_ αντί για _illegal migrants_, _παράνομοι μετανάστες / λαθρομετανάστες_.

Τον όρο «παράτυποι» και όχι «παράνομοι» μετανάστες χρησιμοποιεί η κ. Άννα Τριανταφυλλίδου στην έρευνα «Ελληνική Μεταναστευτική Πολιτική: Προβλήματα και Κατευθύνσεις, ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ 2005» για να τονιστεί ότι η μόνη παρανομία που διέπραξαν οι τελευταίοι είναι το ότι παραβιάζουν τη νομοθεσία περί μετανάστευσης μη έχοντας τα κατάλληλα χαρτιά για την είσοδο και παραμονή τους στη χώρα. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί δεν εμπλέκονται σε άλλες παράνομες πράξεις και είναι γι' αυτό χρήσιμο και θεμιτό να χρησιμοποιείται γενικά ο όρος «παράτυποι» σε αντιστοιχία με τους αγγλικούς όρους undocumented ή irregular και όχι παράνομοι.
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathextra_14_12/12/2007_215086​
Πάρτε ορολογία και δώστε αποδόσεις αν θέλετε:

Illegal immigration describes people entering a country without formal permission. There are many views on illegal immigration, depending on political standpoint:

illegal alien
illegal immigrant
clandestine workers
_sans papiers_ / "without papers"
irregular immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
people "hiding/living/staying/working/ in the shadows"
undocumented immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident (μη καταγεγραμμένοι μετανάστες)
unauthorized immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
paperless immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
immigrant "without immigration/legal status"
out of status immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
unnaturalized immigrant/migrant/alien/worker/resident
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_immigration​


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 9, 2011)

Μεγάλη συζήτηση πρέπει να ανοίξουμε εδώ και μάλιστα με πλείονα αντικείμενα.

- είναι σωστό να αποδίδουμε πάντα το αγγλικό irregular με το ελληνικό "παράτυπος", το οποίο σημαίνει (π.χ. κατά το ΛΚΝ) αυτό "που γίνεται κατά παράβαση των τυπικών κανόνων"; Η άποψη μου είναι πως όχι.

- Καλοί οι ευφημισμοί που υπαγορεύει το πολιτικώς ορθόν, αλλά υπάρχουν και όρια. Παραθέτω εκ νέου το κείμενο από την ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ: "Τον όρο «παράτυποι» και *όχι «παράνομοι» *μετανάστες χρησιμοποιεί η... για να τονιστεί ότι η* μόνη παρανομία *που διέπραξαν οι τελευταίοι είναι το ότι παραβιάζουν τη νομοθεσία περί μετανάστευσης μη έχοντας τα κατάλληλα χαρτιά για την είσοδο και παραμονή τους στη χώρα". Αν εδώ δεν υπάρχει αντίφαση, εγώ είμαι ενσάρκωση του Δαλάι Λάμα. :)

- Είναι σκόπιμο να κολλάμε ένα επίθετο στο πρόσωπο, επειδή διέπραξε μια πράξη "παράνομη" ή "παράτυπη"; Και πάλι φρονώ πως μάλλον όχι. Αν θέλαμε να είμαστε τυπικά σωστοί και ακριβείς θα έπρεπε να μιλήσουμε για άτομα που εισήλθαν παράνομα στην ελληνική επικράτεια (δυστυχώς επιμένω στο παράνομα, διότι δεν έχουμε απλή παράβαση τυπικού κανόνα, ασχέτως του πώς κρίνουμε ηθικά την πράξη - και η κλοπή ενός ψωμιού από άστεγο δεν μπορεί να αποδοκιμαστεί ηθικά, πλην όμως παραμένει παράνομη).


----------



## anef (Jan 9, 2011)

Nickel, έχεις ξανακάνει αναφορά σ' αυτούς τους όρους, στη συζήτηση για τη λέξη λαθρομετανάστης. 

@ Rogerios: Παρόλο που όντως υπάρχει αντίφαση στη διατύπωση της Καθημερινής, δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει αντίφαση στην ουσία. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το δικαίωμα να εγκαταλείπει κανείς τη χώρα του αναγνωρίζεται από το διεθνές δίκαιο (διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος). Αν όλες οι χώρες στις οποίες θα είχε νόημα να πάνε αυτοί οι άνθρωποι τους βαφτίζουν «παράνομους» στην ουσία καταργούν την παραπάνω πρόβλεψη, γιατί φυσικά δεν μπορούν να αιωρούνται στον αέρα οι πρόσφυγες και οι μετανάστες. 

Και σχετικά με τους ηθικούς κανόνες που λες (και πάλι διόρθωσέ με ελεύθερα), οι νόμοι έχουν όμως, νομίζω, κάποια σχέση με κάποιους ηθικούς κανόνες, αλλιώς δεν θα διέφεραν σε τίποτε από τους νόμους της μαφίας, για παράδειγμα. Εδώ, δηλαδή, έχουμε βαφτίσει παράνομη μια συμπεριφορά χωρίς όμως να προσφέρουμε νόμιμη διέξοδο.

Για την αλλαγή της ορολογίας: από μόνη της εννοείται δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα, ωστόσο με αφορμή τις λέξεις γίνεται και λίγη συζήτηση για την ουσία ίσως.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Τα δύο διαφορετικά νήματα νομίζω πρέπει να συγχωνευτούν, αλλιώς θα πάθουμε στραβισμό.

Καταρχήν, να δηλώσω ότι δεν είμαι νομικός ούτε ειδικεύομαι στις νομικές μεταφράσεις.

Εμένα το irregular με πάει σε κάποιον που, αν είχε σωστά χαρτιά, θα μπορούσε να ασκήσει ένα δικαίωμα. Μπορεί μεν το διεθνές δίκαιο να αναγνωρίζει το δικαίωμα εγκατάλειψης μιας χώρας (ας ελεγχθεί αυτό διεξοδικότερα, δηλ. το αν υπάρχουν προϋποθέσεις, όροι, κλπ.), αλλά αυτό δεν καταργεί αυτομάτως το λόγο ύπαρξης των εθνικών δικαίων και το δικαίωμά τους να θεσπίζουν κανόνες εισόδου στις χώρες τους. Επίσης, το διεθνές δίκαιο κυρώνεται, συγκεκριμενοποιείται και υλοποιείται μέσα από διεθνείς συμβάσεις μεταξύ των κρατών, δεν υπάρχει αφεαυτού. Αν λοιπόν απαγορεύεται η είσοδος σε μια χώρα χωρίς βίζα, πώς ο εισερχόμενος χωρίς αυτήν δεν είναι παράνομος; Συμφωνώ δηλ. με αυτό που λέει ο Ρογήριος, ότι υπάρχει λογική αντίφαση, και όχι μόνο στο κείμενο αλλά και στην ουσία. Εννοείται ότι παρανομία από παρανομία διαφέρει, αλλά αυτό δεν αγγίζει τον πυρήνα της λέξης παρά μόνο τη δημοσιογραφική και την πολιτική χρήση της. Στην ουσία αυτό που θέλει να κάνει η λέξη 'παράτυπος' είναι να ελαχιστοποιήσει την απαξία της πράξης και να καλέσει εμμέσως σε επιείκεια/ανοχή, όπως όταν σε σταματήσουν στο δρόμο και δεν έχεις τα χαρτιά του αυτοκινήτου μαζί σου αλλά τα έχεις στο σπίτι. Αντίθετα, η λέξη 'παράνομος' θέλει να τονίσει την απαξία της πράξης και πάντως/ή να καλέσει σε αυστηρότητα/μη ανοχή, όπως όταν σε πιάσουν να οδηγείς χωρίς δίπλωμα οδήγησης, ασφάλιση, άδεια κυκλοφορίας.

Οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι, αν μπει η αστυνομία στο σπίτι κάποιου χωρίς ένταλμα, οι μεν θα πουν ότι μπήκε παράνομα και οι δε ότι εισήλθε παράτυπα, και πάλι με κριτήριο αν η ίδια η πράξη τούς ενόχλησε πολύ, λίγο ή καθόλου.

Και κάτι για το 'λαθρο-'. Αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι κάτι γίνεται κρυφά, με προσπάθεια να μη σε αντιληφθούν. Γι' αυτό και στην παραπάνω περίπτωση της αστυνομίας δεν ταιριάζει, εκτός κι αν αυτή μπει νύχτα, με φακό κλπ., σαν κλέφτης. Αλλά μπορεί να μπει κάποιος και φανερά, αλλά με ψεύτικα χαρτιά (το παραθέτει ο Δόκτωρ στο άλλο νήμα!)


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

anef said:


> Nickel, έχεις ξανακάνει αναφορά σ' αυτούς τους όρους, στη συζήτηση για τη λέξη λαθρομετανάστης.


Δύο ψαξίματα έκανα στον γκούγκλη, ένας θεός ξέρει πώς, και δεν έβγαλα αποτέλεσμα. Επειδή ξεκινώ πάρα πολλά θέματα, αλλά μένουν στα χαρτιά (σε πρόχειρα κείμενα Word), νόμισα ότι κι αυτό είχε την ίδια τύχη. Αλλά να που η επικαιρότητα ανασταίνει και νεκρά νήματα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

Anef, Για σκέψου το λίγο καλύτερα, αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες τότε θα ήταν παράνομη η βίζα που ζητάνε τα κράτη από τους επισκέπτες ή η χρέωση για βίζα. 

Το δικαίωμα της κινητικότητας που κατοχυρώνεται από τις διεθνείς συνθήκες έχει να κάνει με το πώς βλέπει τον πολίτη η χώρα της υπηκοότητάς του κι όχι οι άλλες. 
Ο πολίτης είναι ελεύθερος να μετακινηθεί εντός των συνόρων της χώρας του όπως αυτός νομίζει και να φύγει ή να επιστρέψει στη χώρα του χωρίς περιορισμούς. Ο πολίτης μπορεί να βρίσκεται στα διεθνή χωρικά ύδατα ή στο διάστημα ή στο τράνζιτ κάποιου αεροδρομίου ή σε κάποιο καράβι που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα σε λιμάνι. 
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι παρανομούν χώρες που απαγορεύουν τη μετακίνηση γυναικών χωρίς τη συνοδεία άντρα, χώρες που ζητάνε βίζα εξόδου από τους πολίτες τους κλπ.  
Οι διεθνείς συνθήκες δε λένε ότι είναι υποχρεωμένες τρίτες χώρες να δεχτούν αυτόν που βρίσκεται εκτός των συνόρων της χώρας του. Αυτό εξαρτάται από την τρίτη χώρα. 
Η κινητικότητα _μεταξύ κρατών_ διέπεται από συνθήκες και συμφωνίες. 
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πριν το 1992 δεν υπήρχε ελεύθερη κινητικότητα μεταξύ χωρών της ΕΕ για τους πολίτες της ΕΕ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ο πολίτης είναι ελεύθερος να μετακινηθεί εντός των συνόρων της χώρας του όπως αυτός νομίζει και να φύγει ή να επιστρέψει στη χώρα του χωρίς περιορισμούς. Ο πολίτης μπορεί να βρίσκεται στα διεθνή χωρικά ύδατα ή στο διάστημα ή στο τράνζιτ κάποιου αεροδρομίου ή σε κάποιο καράβι που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα σε λιμάνι.
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι παρανομούν χώρες που απαγορεύουν τη μετακίνηση γυναικών χωρίς τη συνοδεία άντρα, χώρες που ζητάνε βίζα εξόδου από τους πολίτες τους κλπ.


Ας μην ξεχνάμε και τις χώρες που απαγόρευαν ή απαγορεύουν τη μετακίνηση εντός της χώρας χωρίς τη θεώρηση του εσωτερικού διαβατηρίου, με αποτέλεσμα την περιστολή των δικαιωμάτων του εσωτερικού μετανάστη (αδυναμία κοινωνικής ασφάλισης, εγγραφής στο σχολείο για τα τέκνα κλπ.), όπως π.χ. με τους εσωτερικούς μετανάστες της Κίνας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

Εννοείται, αλλά νόμιζα ότι η Κίνα απαγορευει μόνο την έξοδο από τη χώρα, δεν ήξερα ότι είχε και εσωτερικό διαβατήριο. 

Και μια που λέμε για έξοδο από την Κίνα, ηλεμήνυμα κινέζου συμφοιτητή μου που του έστειλα μέσω φέισμπουκ κάτι τις προάλλες: Γεια, είμαι στο Πεκίνο και δεν έχω προσβαση στο φέισμπουκ αλλά είδα την ειδοποίηση κλπ κλπκλπ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στη Wikipedia, εκεί έχουν τα douban, kaixin, qzone, renren.

Στο αρθρίδιο για το kaixin, διαβάζω:
Due to the permanent blockage of other Social Networking Websites such as Myspace, Facebook, Twitter and Youtube since the summer of 2009 following the Ürümqi riots[4][5][6][7][8][9], many Chinese nationals turned to domestic sites, hence the membership spikes.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

Ο συκγεκριμένος κινέζος συμφοιτητής είναι ένα παιδάκι που μοιάζει να έχει βγει από γιαπωνέζικο κόμικς, με πάρα πολύ καλά αγγλικά, σούπερ μοντέρνο ντύσιμο, μέσα σε όλα τα καινούργια που βγαίνουν κλπκλπ. 
Καμιά σχέση με την εικόνα του Κινέζου φοιτητή που είχα σχηματίσει πριν από χρόνια που ήταν με στραβά δόντια, τρισάθλια αγγλικά, χοντροκομμένα γυαλιά που του έκρυβαν τα μάτια, μπεζ-χακί κοντό μπουφάν 70ς σαν του συντρόφου Αχμαντινετζαντ, πουλόβερ αμάνικο σε μπεζ-καφέ και μεγάλη ανάγκη να του μιλήσει κάποιος για το ρεξόνα. 
Και επιπλέον για πρώτη φορά βλέπω και Κινέζες. Όχι μία και δυο, συζύγους των προαναφερθέντων, αλλά πολλές και εξίσου μοντέρνες και περιποιημένες. Το μόνο που δεν αντέχεται είναι που κάποιος τους είπε ότι το μαύρο ταγέρ είναι ιδανικό ντύσιμο και κυκλοφορούν όλες σαν το Χάρο τις επίσημες εκδηλώσεις. Ενώ τον υπόλοιπο καιρό είναι εντάξει. 
Α, και είχαμε κι έναν καθηγητή Κινέζο. Όχι από το Χονγκ Κονγκ, ούτε παιδί μεταναστών. Κανονικό κινέζο από την Κίνα (μέσω Χάρβαρντ και ΜΙΤ), ο οποίος ήταν επίσης μοντέρνος και ωραίος και λίγο για δέσιμο, μάλλον είχε δει πολλές γκανγκστερικές ταινίες. Στο πρώτο μάθημα όποιος μπήκε καθυστερημένος στην τάξη είχε την εξής μεταχείριση: look at me. You looking at me? OK, next time you use the other door. You hear me? You hear me? Good.
Κάποιοι δεν ξαναπάτησαν στο μάθημα γιατί ο συνδυασμός βρώμικου Χάρυ και Ταξιτζή ήταν λίγο βαρύς.
Τεσπά, αυτά τα λέω γιατί κυρίως μου έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο έχουν αλλάξει οι Κινέζοι. Μου έλεγε κάποιος ότι όλοι αυτοί είναι από οικογένειες καθεστωτικών. Δεν ξέρω, δεν σχολιάζω.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> και η κλοπή ενός ψωμιού από άστεγο δεν μπορεί να αποδοκιμαστεί ηθικά, πλην όμως παραμένει παράνομη


Ωστόσο (όπως γνωρίζεις πολύ καλύτερα από μένα :)), η πράξη αυτή μπορεί να κριθεί ατιμώρητη και από το δικαστήριο (άρθρο 377 ΠΚ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2011)

Ο Ρογήρος έκανε μια καίρια νομικολεξιλογική επισήμανση, ότι το σωστό θα ήταν να μιλάμε για «παρανόμως εισελθόντες στη χώρα» (και «παρανόμως παραμένοντες στη χώρα», θα πρόσθετα). Δεν αρέσει ο όρος _παράνομος μετανάστης_, επειδή θυμίζει και κάποιες ρατσιστικές ταυτίσεις των μεταναστών με την παραβατικότητα. Ωστόσο, δεν διορθώνει τα πράγματα ο όρος _*παράτυπος* μετανάστης_. Δηλαδή, το επίθετο, έστω και ηπιότερο, εξακολουθεί να χαρακτηρίζει το άτομο, τον μετανάστη, και όχι την πράξη, τη μετανάστευση. Και η πράξη δεν είναι παρατυπία, είναι παρανομία. Εμένα γενικώς με ενοχλούν οι ευφημισμοί και οι υπερβολές του ευπρεπισμού της γλώσσας, ιδίως όταν καταντά η χρήση της ευπρεπισμένης ορολογίας να δημιουργεί νέες διαχωριστικές γραμμές: οι προοδευτικοί από τη μια που λένε «παράτυποι μετανάστες» και οι αντιδραστικοί από την άλλη που λένε «παράνομοι μετανάστες». Δεν εξετάζονται οι απόψεις σου: η χρήση της ορολογίας σε έχει ήδη κατατάξει. Και βεβαίως η ουσία του προβλήματος δεν αλλάζει σταλιά από το πώς θα βαφτίσουμε την πράξη. Έστω ότι τρελαινόταν η κυβέρνηση και αποφάσιζε να ανοίξει τα σύνορα και να επιτρέψει την ελεύθερη είσοδο στη χώρα, να μην ωφελούνται και οι διάφοροι «δουλέμποροι». Θα μιλούσαμε ίσως για… παλαβούς μετανάστες. Πάντως, το ότι δεν θα μιλούσαμε για παράνομους μετανάστες δεν θα διόρθωνε το πρόβλημα.


----------



## anef (Jan 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο Ρογήρος έκανε μια καίρια νομικολεξιλογική επισήμανση, ότι το σωστό θα ήταν να μιλάμε για «παρανόμως εισελθόντες στη χώρα» (και «παρανόμως παραμένοντες στη χώρα», θα πρόσθετα). Δεν αρέσει ο όρος _παράνομος μετανάστης_, επειδή θυμίζει και κάποιες ρατσιστικές ταυτίσεις των μεταναστών με την παραβατικότητα. Ωστόσο, δεν διορθώνει τα πράγματα ο όρος _*παράτυπος* μετανάστης_. Δηλαδή, το επίθετο, έστω και ηπιότερο, εξακολουθεί να χαρακτηρίζει το άτομο, τον μετανάστη, και όχι την πράξη, τη μετανάστευση. Και η πράξη δεν είναι παρατυπία, είναι παρανομία. Εμένα γενικώς με ενοχλούν οι ευφημισμοί και οι υπερβολές του ευπρεπισμού της γλώσσας, ιδίως όταν καταντά η χρήση της ευπρεπισμένης ορολογίας να δημιουργεί νέες διαχωριστικές γραμμές: οι προοδευτικοί από τη μια που λένε «παράτυποι μετανάστες» και οι αντιδραστικοί από την άλλη που λένε «παράνομοι μετανάστες». Δεν εξετάζονται οι απόψεις σου: η χρήση της ορολογίας σε έχει ήδη κατατάξει. Και βεβαίως η ουσία του προβλήματος δεν αλλάζει σταλιά από το πώς θα βαφτίσουμε την πράξη. Έστω ότι τρελαινόταν η κυβέρνηση και αποφάσιζε να ανοίξει τα σύνορα και να επιτρέψει την ελεύθερη είσοδο στη χώρα, να μην ωφελούνται και οι διάφοροι «δουλέμποροι». Θα μιλούσαμε ίσως για… παλαβούς μετανάστες. Πάντως, το ότι δεν θα μιλούσαμε για παράνομους μετανάστες δεν θα διόρθωνε το πρόβλημα.



Όσον αφορά μόνο τα γλωσσικά ζητήματα που θέτεις (για τα άλλα, που αφορούν και τα προηγούμενα ποστ, αν έχω χρόνο αργότερα θ' ανοίξω νήμα στα πολιτικά): δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα μ' αυτό που επισημαίνει ο Ρογήρος, ότι δηλ. δεν θα πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζεται το άτομο αλλά η πράξη. Ωστόσο, όταν κάποιος επισημαίνει πως π.χ. ο ΟΗΕ χρησιμοποιεί τον τάδε όρο ή όταν προβληματίζεται για το τι πραγματικά σημαίνει ή πώς χρησιμοποιείται μια λέξη δεν σημαίνει πως επιχειρεί να ευπρεπίσει τη γλώσσα. Κανείς εδώ δεν ισχυρίστηκε ότι η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης _είναι λάθος ή ότι δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται.

Ούτε φυσικά η χρήση διαφορετικού λεξιλογίου είναι ευπρεπισμός. Προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου τη λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης _(απ' όσο μπορώ να ελέγξω), προτιμώ τη λέξη _μετανάστης_ ή _μετανάστης χωρίς χαρτιά_ ή _πρόσφυγας_. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει κανένα νόημα να μιλάω για παρανομία, όταν οι πρόσφυγες ή οι μετανάστες αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουν _κανέναν νόμιμο τρόπο _να μπουν στην Ελλάδα ή την Ευρώπη. Δεν με «ενοχλεί» όμως καθόλου η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστευση _και μάλιστα θα προέτρεπα όσους πιστεύουν ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί είναι λαθραίοι, παράνομοι, να τη χρησιμοποιούν άφοβα. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι όταν π.χ. η Άννα Νταλάρα, που ψήφισε υπέρ του φράχτη, αποκαλεί τους μετανάστες _παράτυπους _(στη σχετική συζήτηση στη Βουλή). Αυτό ναι, είναι υποκρισία και ευπρεπισμός.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Όταν θα γίνει το πολιτικό νήμα, να μην ξεχάσουμε το άρθρο του Πέτρου Παπακωνσταντίνου στην Guardian, που αναφέρει κι ο Σαραντάκος στο νήμα του για τις φοβίες — για την ακρίβεια, για την _ξενοφοβία_.


----------



## anef (Jan 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όταν θα γίνει το πολιτικό νήμα, να μην ξεχάσουμε το άρθρο του Πέτρου Παπακωνσταντίνου στην Guardian, που αναφέρει κι ο Σαραντάκος στο νήμα του για τις φοβίες — για την ακρίβεια, για την _ξενοφοβία_.



Το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου διάβασα και θυμήθηκα και τα εδώ :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2011)

Εγώ θέλω να πω κάτι σε σχέση με τις φράσεις του τύπου Όνομα + αναφορική πρόταση vs. τις φράσεις του τύπου Επίθετο-Όνομα. Να μη λέμε δηλ. παράνομος ή λαθρο- ή παράτυπος μετανάστης ή ό,τι άλλο αλλά μετανάστης που μπήκε στη χώρα παράνομα ή παράτυπα ή χωρίς χαρτιά κλπ. Άρα: όχι έξυπνος, ανόητος, όμορφος, υγιής, ασθενής κλπ. άνθρωπος, αλλά άνθρωπος που είναι έξυπνος / με εξυπνάδα κλπ. Είναι εφικτό και επιθυμητό αυτό; να πάψουμε να επιθέτουμε ιδιότητες στους ανθρώπους; Διότι εκτός από τις κακές/αρνητικές ιδιότητες υπάρχουν και οι καλές/θετικές.

Υπόψιν ότι η επιθετοφοβία μπορεί να επεκταθεί, π.χ. όχι άδικο/δίκαιο κοινωνικό σύστημα αλλά κοινωνικό σύστημα με αδικίες/δικαιοσύνη, διότι δεν θα το έχουν φτιάξει άδικοι/δίκαιοι άνθρωποι αλλά άνθρωποι που φέρονται με αδικία/δικαιοσύνη. Αυτό όμως αντιβαίνει στη φυσική γλώσσα, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρώτα έφτιαξε τα επίθετα για να χαρακτηρίσει συγκεκριμένες πράξεις και μετά τα αντίστοιχα αφηρημένα ουσιαστικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Δεν με ξετρελαίνουν τα παραδείγματά σου, οπότε να προτείνω ένα άλλο.

Πώς λέγεται αυτός που διέπραξε μια επικίνδυνη παράβαση; Επικίνδυνος παραβάτης; Στο διαδίκτυο η σύμφραση εμφανίζεται ως μηχανική μετάφραση τού dangerous offender. Ποιος είναι όμως ο dangerous offender; Λέει η β: «The purpose of the legislation is to detain offenders who are deemed too dangerous to be released into society because of their violent tendencies». Ωστόσο, αυτός που διέπραξε μια επικίνδυνη παράβαση δεν έχει (απαραιτήτως) την τάση και την έξη να διαπράττει επικίνδυνες παραβάσεις. Κατά το ίδιο μέτρο, δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι ο παράνομος μετανάστης είναι κάτι σαν outlaw και ότι τον βαρύνει σωρεία παρανομιών. Δεχόμαστε το «παράνομος μετανάστης» κατά σύμβαση, γιατί η γλώσσα έχει ένα πρόβλημα που δεν έχει στην «παράνομη μετανάστευση».

Αυτά είναι, βέβαια, η δική μου προσέγγιση. Οι άλλοι έχουν πρόβλημα και με το _illegal (im)migration_ και γράφουν _irregular (im)migration_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2011)

Πάντως, απροπό, ο Παπακωνσταντίνου τους λέει illegal migrants. Όχι πως έχει καμιά σημασία. Για μένα ένας παράνομος τάδε είναι ένας άνθρωπος που έκανε κάτι παράνομο. Τίποτα παραπάνω, τίποτα λιγότερο. Από κει και πέρα, αρχίζει η συζήτηση, αν, πώς, γιατί, και ό,τι θέλουμε. Το να γίνεται τόση φασαρία για τις λέξεις δεν το θεωρώ ουσιαστικό. Μπορείς να είσαι υπέρ της υποδοχής άνευ όρων όλων των παράνομων μεταναστών, και μπορεί να είσαι υπέρ της απέλασης και της απώθησης όλων των παράτυπων ή χωρίς χαρτιά ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε μεταναστών ή ατόμων που μεταναστεύουν ή ό,τι άλλο. Εκεί θα κολλήσουν οι υποστηριχτές των όποιων πρακτικών, είτε φιλόξενων είτε ξενηλασιακών; Σιγά!

Όσο για το ότι δεν ξετρελάθηκες με τα παραδείγματά μου, δεν σχολίασες το πιο ουσιώδες, για μένα: μπορεί το επίθετο να είναι θετικό. Θα αποκολλήσουμε τις ιδιότητες των πράξεων του ατόμου από το άτομο; Αυτό είναι σπουδαιότατο θέμα, με σοβαρές συνέπειες. Για μένα, όχι. Κάποιος που κάνει κάτι κακό, είναι κακός. Μπορεί να μην είναι κακός ισοβίως, αλλά τη στιγμή που κάνει κάτι κακό, είναι κακός. Το ίδιο για το καλό. Ένα παιδί που κάνει κάτι καλό, έχω το δικαίωμα να του πω "είσαι καλό παιδί". Αλίμονο αν του περάσω το μήνυμα ότι "είσαι ένα παιδί που έκανε κάτι καλό". Πολύ ψύχρα. Πρέπει να νιώσει περήφανο που είναι καλό παιδί και ντροπή που είναι κακό παιδί. Έτσι χτίζεται η ηθική συνείδηση, και όχι με το να φανταζόμαστε ότι είμαστε αναπαλλοτρίωτα όντα, άθικτα, που απλώς τώρα κάνουμε κάτι κακό και μετά κάτι καλό, και η ουσία μας έχει μείνει η ίδια, ανεπηρέαστη.

Το θέμα τώρα με το συγκεκριμένο επίθετο, "παράνομος", είναι ότι είναι ένα επίθετο τυπικό, όχι ηθικό. Εδώ υπάρχει ολόκληρη φιλολογία και μυθολογία για τους 'παράνομους', και για τους 'λεβέντες' (της φυλακής τα σίδερα...). Και ο Ρομπέν των Δασών παράνομος ήταν, ας πούμε. Το 'παράτυπος' λοιπόν ελαχιστοποιεί την παρανομία (το έθιξα αυτό μερικά ποστ πιο πάνω) και παράλληλα μετατρέπει έναν άνθρωπο που έχει περάσει από μύριες περιπέτειες για να φτάσει εκεί που έφτασε σ' έναν απρόσεχτο κύριο που ξέχασε τα χαρτιά του στο σπίτι. Πάντως προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο λαθρο-, που είναι καθιερωμένος και για τους λαθρεπιβάτες παλαιόθεν και που είναι σύνθετος, άρα προτιμητέος στα ελληνικά. Αλλά βέβαια αν πρέπει να μεταφράσω το illegal migrants του Παπακωνσταντίνου, μάλλον θα το βάλω 'παράνομοι'. Ένα ερώτημά μου είναι, το λαθρο- στα αγγλικά πώς θα είναι; Στο Ματζέντα βρίσκω stowaway, train jumper. Αλλά το λαθρομετανάστης; Ξέρω ότι το έβαλες στην αρχή του νήματος illegal, αλλά τίποτα πιο ακριβές υπάρχει, λες; (Και για οτιδήποτε άλλο λαθραίο βέβαια) Κάνα clandestine, ίσως (κατά το clandestine workers που έχεις βάλει στην αρχή του νήματος); [stealthy? surreptitious?]


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά το clandestine immigration, αλλά μάλλον από τα γαλλικά το πήραμε:
L'immigration illégale, ou immigration clandestine...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_illégale

Για να εξηγήσω την άποψή μου για τον _μετανάστη_ και τον _παραβάτη_ θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια σε άλλη στιγμή, γιατί από τα παραδείγματά σου φαίνεται ότι πάλι δεν είμαστε στην ίδια σελίδα — και η κούρασή μου είναι τόση που γράφω αγγλισμούς. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 24, 2011)

Για το clandestine workers πάντως παίζει κι η απόδοση λαθρεργάτες. Δεν το κόβω να'ναι επίσημη, απλά το αναφέρω να υπάρχει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2011)

Για λόγους δύσκολης προφοράς αυτό το βλέπω να εξελίσσεται, αν ποτέ στεριώσει (που δε νομίζω), σε λαθεργάτες ή λαθρεγάτες ή λαρθεγάτες. :)


----------



## rogne (Jul 11, 2011)

Κομμάτι που μεταφέρθηκε εδώ από το νήμα για τις αμοιβές μεταφραστών του Δημοσίου:

[...]

ΥΓ. Με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ σχολαστικός ή (ακόμα χειρότερα) να στρέψω αλλού τη συζήτηση, ας μη λέμε κι εμείς τους μετανάστες "λαθρομετανάστες" επειδή έτσι θέλουν τα ΦΕΚ και η ΕΛ.ΑΣ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2011)

rogne said:


> ΥΓ. Με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ σχολαστικός ή (ακόμα χειρότερα) να στρέψω αλλού τη συζήτηση, ας μη λέμε κι εμείς τους μετανάστες "λαθρομετανάστες" επειδή έτσι θέλουν τα ΦΕΚ και η ΕΛ.ΑΣ.


Έχουμε κάνει και σχετική συζήτηση. Προσωπικά, επί του παρόντος δεν με ενοχλεί η χρήση του όρου, επειδή θεωρώ ότι το λαθρό- δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποια ιδιότητα που έχει κάποιος ως πρόσωπο, αλλά στο ό,τι έχει βρεθεί σε μια χώρα λαθραία, δηλαδή χωρίς χαρτιά. Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί κριτική επί του χαρακτήρα του ή των λόγων που οδήγησαν τον κάθε άνθρωπο να μεταναστεύσει, εννοείται. Δε μου αρέσει ωστόσο να παίζουμε με τις λέξεις: προτιμάω να δίνουμε έμφαση στο πρακτικό του θέματος, δηλαδή υποδοχή, παροχή στέγης και τροφής, και σωστή πολιτική για την στήριξη των λαθρομεταναστών και την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο, παρά να φροντίζουμε να λέμε ή να μη λέμε κάτι, και από πράξη τίποτα. Είναι κάπως σαν τη φεμινιστική γλώσσα: προτιμάω να με αντιμετωπίζει το κράτος και η κοινωνία επί ίσοις όροις με τους άντρες, από άποψη μισθού, παροχών, νομοθεσίας, απουσίας σεξισμού (μην αρχίσω, γιατί δεν τελειώνω σε αυτό το κομμάτι συγκεκριμένα ), και ούτε που με ενδιαφέρει ποιο θα είναι το γενικό φύλο, και αν θα λέμε _διαιτήτρια_ ή αν θα λέμε μόνο _διαιτητής_. Και επειδή είπα πολλά μαζεμένα, μπορούμε να περάσουμε στο σωστό νήμα να το συζητήσουμε :)


----------



## rogne (Jul 11, 2011)

Μιας και δεν έχω πολλά να προσθέσω, μένω στο παρόν νήμα για να πω απλώς ότι ο όρος "λαθρομετανάστης" ήδη καθοδηγεί, δεσμεύει και παραλύει κτγμ το πρακτικό του θέματος. Μετατρέπει σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά τη μετανάστευση -υπό τις σημερινές συνθήκες, και δη παγκοσμίως- σε "πρόβλημα" (πράγμα που είναι εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο), και καθιστά τις όποιες "λύσεις" από ύποπτες έως αδύνατες. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η "λαθρομετανάστευση" είναι σήμερα συστημική _λύση _για τη διαχείριση, την υποτίμηση και την εξόντωση, αν χρειαστεί, ενός πολύ μεγάλου τμήματος του παγκόσμιου εργατικού δυναμικού -- και γι' αυτό ακριβώς ονομάζεται τόσο σθεναρά "λαθρομετανάστευση". Ίσως συμφωνήσουμε πάντως ότι η διάκριση γένους σε διάφορα ουσιαστικά είναι λιγότερο σοβαρή υπόθεση από ένα πρόθεμα που θέτει αυτομάτως εκτός νόμου την αναφορά της λέξης.

ΥΓ. Κι επειδή τελικά είχα κι εγώ 2-3 πράγματα να πω, ευχαρίστως να μεταφερθεί το μήνυμά μου στο άλλο νήμα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Έκανα τη μεταφορά. Ευκαιρία να φρεσκάρω το νήμα μέσα μου, μια και φαίνεται να έχω αφήσει και κάποια εκκρεμότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 12, 2011)

rogne said:


> Μιας και δεν έχω πολλά να προσθέσω, μένω στο παρόν νήμα για να πω απλώς ότι ο όρος "λαθρομετανάστης" ήδη καθοδηγεί, δεσμεύει και παραλύει κτγμ το πρακτικό του θέματος.


Δηλαδή επειδή λέμε _λαθρομετανάστες_, δεν χτίζονται κέντρα υποδοχής, δεν εκπαιδεύεται κατάλληλο προσωπικό, δεν τους δίνουμε χαρτιά και δεν τους αντιμετωπίζουμε όπως θα έπρεπε; Ενώ αν λέγαμε _παράτυποι_, όλα αυτά θα γίνονταν αυτομάτως; 


rogne said:


> Μετατρέπει σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά τη μετανάστευση -υπό τις σημερινές συνθήκες, και δη παγκοσμίως- σε "πρόβλημα" (πράγμα που είναι εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο), και καθιστά τις όποιες "λύσεις" από ύποπτες έως αδύνατες.


Πώς ακριβώς ένα πρόθεμα, που καθορίζει τον τρόπο εισόδου ενός ανθρώπου σε μια χώρα, μετατρέπει τη μετανάστευση σε πρόβλημα; Αν έλειπε το πρόθεμα, θα έλειπε και το πρόβλημα; 


rogne said:


> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η "λαθρομετανάστευση" είναι σήμερα συστημική _λύση _για τη διαχείριση, την υποτίμηση και την εξόντωση, αν χρειαστεί, ενός πολύ μεγάλου τμήματος του παγκόσμιου εργατικού δυναμικού -- και γι' αυτό ακριβώς ονομάζεται τόσο σθεναρά "λαθρομετανάστευση".


Δηλαδή αν ονομαστεί σκέτο _μετανάστευση_ τι ακριβώς αλλάζει;


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2011)

(ΝΥΤ)
[Ο νέος νόμος για τη μετανάστευση της πολιτείας της Αλαμπάμας] effectively makes it a crime to be an undocumented immigrant in Alabama, by criminalizing working, renting a home and failing to comply with federal registration laws that are largely obsolete. It nullifies any contracts when one party is an undocumented immigrant. It requires the police to check the papers of people they suspect to be here illegally.

The new regime does not spare American citizens. Businesses that knowingly employ illegal immigrants will lose their licenses. Public school officials will be required to determine students’ immigration status and report back to the state. Anyone knowingly “concealing, harboring or shielding” an illegal immigrant could be charged with a crime, say for renting someone an apartment or driving her to church or the doctor. 

Το νόμο της συγκεκριμένης Πολιτείας τον πήγαν στα δικαστήρια 4 θρησκευτικοί ηγέτες --an Episcopal bishop, a Methodist bishop and a Roman Catholic archbishop and bishop [Ορθόδοξος δεν υπάρχει σε ολόκληρη την Πολιτεία;...]-- saying it criminalizes acts of Christian compassion. [...] “The law,” Archbishop Thomas Rodi of Mobile said in The Times, “attacks our core understanding of what it means to be a church.” 

Όταν τον ψήφισαν, το Μάρτη, In the Senate, a Christian pastor asked God to grant members “wisdom and discernment” to do what is right. “Not what’s right in their own eyes,” he said, “but what’s right according to your word.” Soon after, both houses passed, and the governor signed...

Και καταλήγει το κύριο άρθρο:
You’d think that any state would think twice before embracing a law that so vividly brings to mind the Fugitive Slave Act, the brutal legal and law-enforcement apparatus of the Jim Crow era, and the civil-rights struggle led by the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. But waves of anti-immigrant hostility have made many in this country forget who and what we are.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jun 6, 2012)

Έχω συμμετάσχει σε μια τεράστια συζήτηση πάνω στην λέξη λαθρομετανάστης. Δεν θα μεταφέρω εδώ τις απόψεις που έχω διατυπώσει ή που διάβασα.
Έχω όμως μια απορία και θα εκτιμούσα λίγη βοήθεια. 

Ανεξάρτητα αν ο όρος λαθρομετανάστης είναι σωστός, αν έχει κάποια γραμματικά προβλήματα ή του τι φανερώνει από την ετυμολογία του ότι σημαίνει, υπάρχει και το τι εννοούν κατά την χρήση του οι ομιλητές και γραφείς που τον χρησιμοποιούν. Και αυτό είναι αυτό που καθορίζει τελικά την έννοια. 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην κοινωνία για να δηλώσει κάτι περισσότερο και πιο επιβαρυντικό από την παράβαση εισόδου στην χώρα.
Έχω δίκιο ή περιγράφει αποκλειστικά μια συγκεκριμένη πράξη του μετανάστη που εισέρχεται στην χώρα χωρίς άδεια;
Μήπως η απόδοση αρνητικότερης έννοιας αφορά μόνο μια πολύ περιορισμένη μερίδα ομιλητών;
Και αν σημαίνει κάτι πάρα πάνω, πώς θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε τι στο καλό είναι αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Αν δεν βαριέσαι να περιμένεις για ένα γρήγορο ρεζουμέ του νήματος σαν απάντηση σε αυτά που ρωτάς, προτείνω να διαβάσεις τα 30 μηνύματα που περιέχει διότι υπάρχουν ενδιαφέρουσες και ψύχραιμες τοποθετήσεις που θα πλουτίσουν τις γνώσεις σου για το θέμα.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jun 6, 2012)

nickel το έχω κάνει ήδη δύο φορές.
Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει εξεταστεί και τόσο το θέμα από την πλευρά που το βάζω. Δηλαδή ως προς την έννοια που αποδίδουν στην λέξη όσοι την χρησιμοποιούν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο «λαθρομετανάστης» μπορεί να προσθέτουν νοερά την υποσημείωση «να μας αδειάζει τη γωνία» αλλά και διάφορους άλλους χρωματισμούς και σκέψεις — ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον, τα προσωπικά προβλήματα του καθενός και την οξύτητα των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζει ολόκληρη η κοινωνία. Ωστόσο, αυτό το φαινόμενο δεν χαρακτηρίζει μόνο τη σημασία που μπορεί να δίνουν οι άνθρωποι στη λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης_. Μπορεί να συμβεί ακόμα και με τον _γρύλο_.
mg:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

Συμφωνώ - δεν νομίζω ότι όλοι όσοι λένε «λαθρομετανάστης» σκέφτονται το ίδιο πράγμα, όπως εξάλλου δεν σκέφτονται το ίδιο όσοι λένε «Εβραίος», «γυναίκα», «μαύρος», «αστυνομία», κτλ. Κάποιοι τα λένε με αρνητικό, κάποιοι με θετικό πρόσημο, και κάποιοι με ουδέτερο.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 10, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Έχω συμμετάσχει σε μια τεράστια συζήτηση πάνω στην λέξη λαθρομετανάστης. Δεν θα μεταφέρω εδώ τις απόψεις που έχω διατυπώσει ή που διάβασα.
> Έχω όμως μια απορία και θα εκτιμούσα λίγη βοήθεια.
> 
> Ανεξάρτητα αν ο όρος λαθρομετανάστης είναι σωστός, αν έχει κάποια γραμματικά προβλήματα ή του τι φανερώνει από την ετυμολογία του ότι σημαίνει, υπάρχει και το τι εννοούν κατά την χρήση του οι ομιλητές και γραφείς που τον χρησιμοποιούν. Και αυτό είναι αυτό που καθορίζει τελικά την έννοια.
> ...



Νομίζω ότι η λέξη έχει αρχίσει να αποκτά αρνητική χροιά στην καθομιλουμένη, μεταφέροντας προεκτάσεις που προηγουμένως δεν είχε. Ως υπεραπλούστευση θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως εν δυνάμει εγκληματίας (επανάληψη: ως υπεραπλούστευση). Προφανώς είναι εντελώς άσχετο το αν συμφωνεί κάποιος ή όχι μ' αυτό ή αν στο περιβάλλον του ακούει ή όχι την συγκεκριμένη λέξη με αρνητική χροιά, απλά κάποιες φορές μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει την λέξη σε κάποια απόδοση ως ουδέτερη, αλλά στην πράξη να μεταφέρει και άλλα πράγματα που πιθανόν δεν θα ήθελε. 

Τώρα τι εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν; Προς το παρόν καμία τουλάχιστον που να μπορώ να σκεφτώ, αισθάνομαι όμως ότι μέρος της αρνητικής αυτής χροιάς οφείλεται στην συστηματική χρήση της λέξης μετανάστης/μετανάστευσης σε πολλά ΜΜΕ, εφημερίδες, ιστοσελίδες κτλ με την έννοια του ευφημισμού ως προς τον λαθρομετανάστη. Δηλαδή ενώ π.χ. μια είδηση αφορά λαθρομετανάστες, ο συντάκτης επιλέγει σκόπιμα για διάφορους λόγους να το _ωραιοποιήσει_ αναφέροντάς τους ως μετανάστες (ή ακόμα χειρότερα, ως απλά XXχρονους ή απλά ως αλλοδαπούς). Μοιραία, το λαθρομετανάστης μένει στο περιθώριο για να απορροφήσει/σηκώσει το βάρος της αρνητικής χροιάς, σε περιπτώσεις όπου είναι φύσει αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιηθεί το μετανάστης. 

Για ακόμα μια φορά: Τα παραπάνω είναι άσχετα με το τι μπορεί να πιστεύει κανείς για το θέμα. Προσωπικά απλώς την τάση που βλέπω κατέγραψα.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 5, 2013)

Associated Press bans the term ‘illegal immigrant’ to move with the times.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2013)

“Saying someone was ‘diagnosed with schizophrenia’ instead of schizophrenic, for example.”

Δηλαδή, δεν θα πρέπει να λέμε «σχιζοφρενής» αλλά «κάποιος που διαγνώστηκε με σχιζοφρένεια»; Και δεν θα λέμε «λαθρομετανάστης» αλλά «αυτός που μπήκε παράνομα στη χώρα»; Και μετά θα αρχίσουμε πάλι συζήτηση για το στιγμιαίο;


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 5, 2013)

Αυτός που μπήκε _παράτυπα_ στη χώρα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> “Saying someone was ‘diagnosed with schizophrenia’ instead of schizophrenic, for example.”
> 
> Δηλαδή, δεν θα πρέπει να λέμε «σχιζοφρενής» αλλά «κάποιος που διαγνώστηκε με σχιζοφρένεια»; Και δεν θα λέμε «λαθρομετανάστης» αλλά «αυτός που μπήκε παράνομα στη χώρα»; Και μετά θα αρχίσουμε πάλι συζήτηση για το στιγμιαίο;



Εντάξει, εδώ κατάπιαμε συνηθίσαμε άλλα κι άλλα... Θα το συνηθίσουμε κι αυτό. ;)

υγ. Κι επιτέλους! Αφήστε τις φατσούλες σε μια μεριά.:curse: Βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω κάθε φορά από την αρχή να βρω αυτή που θέλω. Αααμαπιά! :angry:


----------



## meidei (Apr 7, 2013)

Να αναφέρω ότι στην Κύπρο ο όρος "μετανάστης" έχει αρνητικές συνδηλώσεις. Ο γενικός όρος, "ξένος", είναι κάπως πιο ουδέτερος.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> “Saying someone was ‘diagnosed with schizophrenia’ instead of schizophrenic, for example.”
> 
> Δηλαδή, δεν θα πρέπει να λέμε «σχιζοφρενής» αλλά «κάποιος που διαγνώστηκε με σχιζοφρένεια»; Και δεν θα λέμε «λαθρομετανάστης» αλλά «αυτός που μπήκε παράνομα στη χώρα»; Και μετά θα αρχίσουμε πάλι συζήτηση για το στιγμιαίο;



Το Time διατυπώνει μία παρόμοια απορία (τα δε σχόλια από κάτω, όλο το χαρτί).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Κάδμιε. Απομόνωσα αυτό:

If an issue commonly attracts dismissive attitudes, those attitudes simply migrate to any new term that is created. This has happened to urgently intended terms such as women’s liberation, (now feminism) and crippled, later handicapped, only to be replaced by disabled. 



Cadmian said:


> (τα δε σχόλια από κάτω, όλο το χαρτί).


Αν ήξερε αγγλικά, θα ήμουν σίγουρη ότι από πίσω κρυβόταν ο Καμμένος...


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Να δείτε που αυτός ο John Hamilton McWhorter V θα γίνει ο καινούργιος μου έρωτας.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McWhorter


----------



## Themis (Feb 14, 2014)

Με είχε εξαρχής εκπλήξει η αρνητική φόρτιση του "λαθρομετανάστη" και της "λαθραίας μετανάστευσης" στις μέρες μας. Παλιότερα ακούγονταν πιο λάιτ σε σχέση με το "παράνομος μετανάστης" και την "παράνομη μετανάστευση". Φαίνεται όμως ότι δεν υπάρχει πια καμιά αμφιβολία, αν κρίνουμε και από ένα επεισόδιο που έγινε στη Βουλή: Φωτιά πήρε επιτροπή της Βουλής για τον όρο «λαθρομετανάστες». Μερικά χαρακτηριστικά αποσπάσματα:

[...] Η ένταση στην Επιτροπή προκλήθηκε με αφορμή τη συνεχή χρήση της λέξης «λαθρομετανάστες» από τον πρόεδρο της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Συνοριακών Φυλάκων
[...] «Σεβαστείτε την ηλικία μου, το έργο μου, την εμπειρία 35 χρόνων να χρησιμοποιείτε εδώ μέσα την λέξη 'λαθρομετανάστης'. Μπορείτε να τους πείτε παράνομους μετανάστες, μετανάστες χωρίς χαρτιά, αλλά όχι λαθρομετανάστες» ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά η αντιπρόεδρος της Εθνικής Επιτροπής για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου.
Ο βουλευτής της Χρυσής Αυγής Μιχάλης Αρβανίτης παρενέβη μιλώντας απαξιωτικά προς την κ. Αγγελική Αργυροπούλου και υποστηρίζοντας ότι η λέξη «λαθρομετανάστες» υπάρχει στο Σύνταγμα. [Αυτό βέβαια είναι ψέμα.]
[...] Μιχάλης Αρβανίτης: «Λαθρομετανάστες είναι. Τι είναι; …Σας πείραξε η λέξη λαθρομετανάστης…Έχετε πρόβλημα.. Υπάρχει στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο…»
[...] Βασιλική Κατριβάνου (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ): « Φυσικά έχουμε πρόβλημα με τον όρο λαθρομετανάστης. Δεν ντρέπεσαι καθόλου».
[...] Ευθαλία Παππά (εκπρόσωπος του Κέντρου Συμπαράστασης Παλιννοστούντων Μεταναστών): «Είμαστε κάθετα αντίθετοι στο σημειολογικό απαξιωτικό όρο λαθρομετανάστης, που παραπέμπει σε ιδεολογικούς χαρακτηρισμούς».


----------



## Costas (May 28, 2015)

Ωραίο το επεισόδιο του Τριανταφυλλίδη για τα στέκια των μεταναστών, στη σειρά Τα Στέκια, στη Νέριτ (τι έκανε άραγε αυτός το βράδυ του μαύρου;...) Το πρόβαλε σήμερα στις 7 το βράδυ. Χαϊλάιτ, ο μαύρος Αιθίοπας με την Ελληνίδα μάνα και το ελληνικό διαβατήριο που έκανε θητεία στον ελληνικό στρατό και που μετά του έκαναν εξακρίβωση στοιχείων και του είπαν ότι δεν το δέχονται. Επίσης, η αιθιοπική χριστιανική Λειτουργία, καθώς και το Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Καύκασος των Γεωργιανών.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2018)

Κατόπιν του με αρ. πρωτ. 3144/25-7-18 εγγράφου του κ. Υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνειας και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων αναφορικά με τη μη δόκιμη χρήση του όρου «λαθρομετανάστης», και σε εκτέλεση της με αρ. πρωτ. 8191/26-7-18 παραγγελίας της κ.Εισαγγελέως του Αρείου Πάγου, παρακαλούμε όπως, όταν γίνεται αναφορά σε υπήκοο τρίτης χώρας, που έχει εισέλθει στο ελληνικό έδαφος χωρίς τις νόμιμες διατυπώσεις, να χρησιμοποιείται αντί του όρου «λαθρομετανάστης» ο όρος «παράτυπα εισερχόμενος στη χώρα» ή «πρόσφυγας» ή «μετανάστης» ή «οικονομικός μετανάστης» ή «αιτών άσυλο», προκειμένου, αφενός να αποτραπεί η χρήση μειωτικών για την προσωπικότητα των ανθρώπων χαρακτηρισμών και λέξεων και αφετέρου να αποφευχθούν φαινόμενα ξενοφοβίας και ρατσισμού.
Το έγγραφο: View attachment ΕΓΓΡΑΦΟ.pdf


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2018)

Δεδομένου ότι άλλο ειναι ο αιτών άσυλο κι άλλο ο μετανάστης, πώς θα ξέρει κανείς τί είναι κάποιος, ώστε να τον χαρακτηρίσει σωστά;


----------



## sarant (Aug 12, 2018)

SBE said:


> Δεδομένου ότι άλλο ειναι ο αιτών άσυλο κι άλλο ο μετανάστης, πώς θα ξέρει κανείς τί είναι κάποιος, ώστε να τον χαρακτηρίσει σωστά;



Παραθέτει διάφορους όρους που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Κατόπιν του με αρ. πρωτ. 3144/25-7-18 εγγράφου του κ. Υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνειας και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων αναφορικά με τη μη δόκιμη χρήση του όρου «λαθρομετανάστης», και σε εκτέλεση της με αρ. πρωτ. 8191/26-7-18 παραγγελίας της κ.Εισαγγελέως του Αρείου Πάγου, παρακαλούμε όπως, όταν γίνεται αναφορά σε υπήκοο τρίτης χώρας, που έχει εισέλθει στο ελληνικό έδαφος χωρίς τις νόμιμες διατυπώσεις, να χρησιμοποιείται αντί του όρου «λαθρομετανάστης» ο όρος «παράτυπα εισερχόμενος στη χώρα» ή «πρόσφυγας» ή «μετανάστης» ή «οικονομικός μετανάστης» ή «αιτών άσυλο», προκειμένου, αφενός να αποτραπεί η χρήση μειωτικών για την προσωπικότητα των ανθρώπων χαρακτηρισμών και λέξεων και αφετέρου να αποφευχθούν φαινόμενα ξενοφοβίας και ρατσισμού.



Γιαβόολ, φράου Κομαντάντιν!


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2018)

sarant said:


> Παραθέτει διάφορους όρους που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατά περίπτωση.



Mα αυτό λέω, ότνα δεν ξέρεις τί είναι ο άλλος (και συνήθως δεν ξέρεις), ποιός είναι ο όρος-ομπρέλλα;


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2018)

SBE said:


> Mα αυτό λέω, ότνα δεν ξέρεις τί είναι ο άλλος (και συνήθως δεν ξέρεις), ποιός είναι ο όρος-ομπρέλλα;



Στα αγγλικά ποιος είναι;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 14, 2018)

[...] να χρησιμοποιείται *αντί *του όρου «λαθρομετανάστης» ο όρος «παράτυπα εισερχόμενος στη χώρα» *ή *«πρόσφυγας» *ή *«μετανάστης» *ή *«οικονομικός μετανάστης» *ή *«αιτών άσυλο», προκειμένου, αφενός να αποτραπεί η χρήση μειωτικών για την προσωπικότητα των ανθρώπων χαρακτηρισμών και λέξεων και αφετέρου να αποφευχθούν φαινόμενα ξενοφοβίας και ρατσισμού.​
Το πρόβλημα στη διατύπωση είναι σ' αυτό που υπογραμμίζω. Αυτή η ανακοίνωση είναι ο εφιάλτης του ορολόγου, γιατί μπλέκει ένα σωρό έννοιες. Ο πρόσφυγας, ας πούμε, ιδίως αν είναι πολιτικός, δεν είναι «οικονομικός μετανάστης».


Κατά κανόνα, αντί του όρου «λαθρομετανάστης» χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο «παράτυπος μετανάστης».
Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν ως εξής:


third-country national found to be illegally present = παράνομα διαμένων υπήκοος (πολίτης) τρίτης χώρας
economic migrant = οικονομικός μετανάστης
migrant = μετανάστης
refugee = πρόσφυγας
asylum seeker = αιτών άσυλο

Πολύ προχειρογραμμένο κείμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2018)

SBE said:


> Mα αυτό λέω, όταν δεν ξέρεις τι είναι ο άλλος (και συνήθως δεν ξέρεις), ποιος είναι ο όρος-ομπρέλα;


Γίνεται συσκότιση των όρων και των σημασιών τους.

Οι όροι «πρόσφυγας» και «αιτών άσυλο» έχουν σαφές νομικό περιεχόμενο και ορθώς δεν πρέπει να γίνεται χρήση άλλων όρων για να περιγραφούν οι συγκεκριμένες ιδιότητες — όπως επίσης δεν μπορεί να γίνει χρήση τους για περιγραφή καταστάσεων που καμία σχέση με την εν λόγω ιδιότητες έχουν. Οι δύο αυτοί όροι περιγράφουν στα καθ' ημάς δύο διαφορετικές φάσεις της _ίδιας _κατάστασης — διότι οι πρόσφυγες που εισέρχονται ή βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα υπόκεινται σε διαδικασία αίτησης ασύλου. Για τους πρόσφυγες και τους αιτούντες άσυλο υπάρχουν ορισμοί στη Σύμβαση της Γενεύης (ΝΔ 3989/1959) και το Πρωτόκολλο της Νέας Υόρκης (ΑΝ 389/1968), οι δε ιδιότητες αυτές μπορεί να αποκτηθούν και _αφότου _τα άτομα εγκατέλειψαν τη χώρα τους, εάν στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα έλαβαν χώρα δυσμενείς για αυτά μεταγενέστερες εξελίξεις.

Ο όρος «μετανάστης» είναι ένα γενικό υπερώνυμο για όλους τους μετανάστες. Δεν εξυπηρετεί καθόλου αν κάποιος θέλει να αναφερθεί σε συγκεκριμένη μεταναστευτική υποομάδα, οπότε δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη χρησιμότητα για να γίνει «αναφορά σε υπήκοο τρίτης χώρας, που έχει εισέλθει στο ελληνικό έδαφος χωρίς τις νόμιμες διατυπώσεις».

Ο όρος «οικονομικός μετανάστης» είναι μια διάκριση η οποία γίνεται με βάση το _κίνητρο _για την εγκατάλειψη μιας χώρας, κι όχι με βάση τον τρόπο εισόδου στη χώρα. Καθότι ένας αριθμός οικονομικών μεταναστών ακολουθεί τις νόμιμες διατυπώσεις κι ένας άλλος όχι, πάλι κι εδώ τίθεται ένα θέμα για το πώς θα γίνει «αναφορά σε υπήκοο τρίτης χώρας, που έχει εισέλθει στο ελληνικό έδαφος χωρίς τις νόμιμες διατυπώσεις». Ναι, φυσικά και αυτός είναι γενικότερα οικονομικός μετανάστης· και σκέτα μετανάστης· και άνθρωπος, φυσικά. Αλλά σε πολλές χρήσεις δεν αρκεί ένα γενικόλογο υπερώνυμο — παρόλο που ο όρος «οικονομικός μετανάστης» είναι ο κατεξοχήν χρησιμοποιούμενος ως παραπληρωματικός του «πρόσφυγας» για όσους δεν έχουν ακολουθήσει τη νόμιμη διαδικασία εισόδου σε μια χώρα. Επίσης, εδώ υπάρχει και το εξής θέμα: Λέγεται και γράφεται συχνά ότι τα όρια μεταξύ του πρόσφυγα και του οικονομικού μετανάστη σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις είναι δυσδιάκριτα — και όντως αυτό ισχύει. Όμως το πολύ περιπτωσιολογικό και πολύ συγκεκριμένο «σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις» γίνεται πανεύκολα επιχείρημα για γενική άρση _κάθε_ διάκρισης μεταξύ των δύο όρων — πράγμα παράλογο. Και, για να 'μαστε ειλικρινείς, και πολύ ύπουλο. Είναι το ίδιο με το να πούμε ότι κάποια άτομα παίρνουν διαζύγιο επειδή είναι θύματα ενδοοικογενειακής βίας αλλά κατηγοριοποιούνται ή αυτοεντάσοσνται στην κατηγορία «διαζευγμένοι» αντί «θύματα ενδοοικογενειακής βίας», επομένως τα όρια μεταξύ των δύο αυτών κατηγοριών είναι δυσδιάκριτα οπότε στην πράξη ανύπαρκτα κι άρα μπορούμε να λέμε «διαζευγμένος/η» και «θύμα ενδοοικογενειακής βίας» ως πλήρως εναλλακτά.

Τελικά λοιπόν το ζουμί είναι η απόδοση του όρου «illegal immigrant». Δηλαδή, ενώ είναι εντάξει να πούμε και να γράψουμε «νόμιμος μετανάστης», δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να διατυπώσουμε το αντώνυμό του με όρο «παράνομο» ή «έκνομο» ή «μη-νόμιμο» ή «μη-σύννομο»· υπάρχει ο όρος «irregular immigrant» o οποίος αποδίδεται «παράτυπος μετανάστης» κι είναι αυτός που χρησιμοποιείται στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις — παρόλο που «παράνομη είσοδος» σε μια χώρα σαφώς και υφίσταται ως όρος και χρησιμοποιείται.

Παραθέτω από το *Γλωσσάριο για την Μετανάστευση* του Διεθνούς Οργανισμού Μεταναστεύσεως:


asylum seekers|Αιτούντες Άσυλο. Άτομα που αναζητούν να επιτραπεί η είσοδό τους σε μια χώρα, ως πρόσφυγες,και βρίσκονται σε αναμονή της απόφασης της αίτησής τους για να αποκτήσουν το καθεστώς του πρόσφυγα, υπό τις σχετικές διεθνείς και εθνικές οδηγίες. Σε περίπτωση αρνητικής απόφασης πρέπει να αναχωρήσουν από τη χώρα και ίσως και να απελαθούν, καθώς βρίσκονται υπό παράνομο καθεστώς, εκτός και αν η άδεια παραμονής τους έχει δοθεί για ανθρωπιστικούς ή άλλους σχετικούς λόγους.
clandestine migration|Λαθραία μετανάστευση: Παραβίαση των προϋποθέσεων για νόμιμη μετανάστευση.Παρατηρείται όταν ένας αλλοδαπός παραβιάζει τους νόμους εισόδου σε μια χώρα, ή έχοντας ήδη εισέλθει στη χώρα παραμένει παράνομα, παραβιάζοντας τους νόμους για την μετανάστευση.
_de facto_
refugees|de facto πρόσφυγες: Τα άτομα που δεν αναγνωρίζονται ως πρόσφυγες, υπό την έννοια που ορίζει η Συνθήκη και το Πρωτόκολλο των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για το Καθεστώς των Προσφύγων, 1951 και 1967 αντίστοιχα, ή για λόγους που έχουν αναγνωριστεί ως έγκυροι, δεν επιθυμούν να επιστρέψουν στη χώρα καταγωγής τους ή εάν δεν έχουν την εθνικότητα μιας χώρας δεν επιθυμούν να επιστρέψουν στη χώρα της συνήθους διαμονής τους.
displaced person|Εκτοπισμένο άτομο: Το πρόσωπο που αναγκαστικά φεύγει από τη χώρα ή την κοινότητά του, εξαιτίας των στοιχείων του φόβου ή του κινδύνου. Οι λόγοι του εκτοπισμού του είναι διαφορετικοί από εκείνους,που θα του πρόσδιδαν το καθεστώς του πρόσφυγα.Το πρόσωπο αυτό αναγκαστικά απομακρύνεται από τη χώρα του συνήθως, εξαιτίας εσωτερικών συγκρούσεων ή φυσικών καταστροφών.
economic migrant|Οικονομικός μετανάστης: Το άτομο που εγκαταλείπει τον σύνηθη τόπο κατοικίας του για να εγκατασταθεί εκτός της χώρας καταγωγής του,προκειμένου να βελτιώσει την ποιότητα ζωής του. Αυτός ο όρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να διακρίνει το πρόσωπο αυτό από τους πρόσφυγες που υφίστανται διωγμούς, και επίσης χρησιμοποιείται για τα άτομα που επιχειρούν να εισέλθουν στη χώρα, δίχως νόμιμη άδεια και/ή με το να χρησιμοποιούν τις διαδικασίες ασύλου, χωρίς το σκοπό της «καλής πίστης» (
_bona fide_
cause).Επίσης, αφορά τα άτομα που εγκαθίστανται εκτός της χώρας καταγωγής τους για μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο, κοινώς ονομαζόμενοι εποχιακοί εργάτες.
emigration|Εξωτερική Μετανάστευση: Η κίνηση της αναχώρησης ή εξόδου από ένα Κράτος με σκοπό την εγκατάσταση σε ένα άλλο. Σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα των διεθνών ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων,ορίζεται ότι όλα τα άτομα θα πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερα να φύγουν από οποιαδήποτε χώρα, ακόμα και τη δική τους, και μόνο σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορούν τα Κράτη να επιβάλλουν περιορισμούς στο δικαίωμα του κάθε ενός να απομακρυνθεί από την επικράτειά του Κράτους αυτού.
entry|Είσοδος: Κάθε είσοδος αλλοδαπού σε μια ξένη χώρα είτε είναι εκούσια ή ακούσια, είτε είναι νόμιμη ή παράνομη.
externally displaced|Εκτοπισμένα άτομα ( εκτός της χώρας τους).persons Άτομα που έχουν τραπεί σε φυγή από τη χώρα τους,εξαιτίας διωγμού, βίας, καταστάσεων ένοπλων συρράξεων ή άλλων καταστροφών. Αυτά τα άτομα συνήθως, μαζικά, τρέπονται σε φυγή. Κάποιες φορές αναφέρονται και ως de facto πρόσφυγες.
forced migration|Αναγκαστική μετανάστευση: Πρόκειται για έναν γενικό όρο, ο οποίος χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει μια «εξαναγκαστική» μεταναστευτική κίνηση. Διακρίνεται από το στοιχείο του φόβου για τη ζωή και την επιβίωση του ατόμου, που μετακινείται «εξαναγκαστικά», (π.χ. αφορά τόσο μετακινήσεις προσφύγων και εσωτερικά εκτοπισμένων προσώπων, όσο και μετακινήσεις ανθρώπων εξαιτίας φυσικών, περιβαλλοντικών,χημικών ή πυρηνικών καταστροφών, λιμών ή υλοποίησης αναπτυξιακών προγραμμάτων).
illegal alien|Βλ. undocumented alien, migrant in an irregular situation
illegal entry|Παράνομη είσοδος: Η κίνηση διέλευσης των συνόρων μιας χώρας και η είσοδος σε αυτήν, δίχως να πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις της νόμιμης εισόδου του αλλοδαπού. (Αρθρ. 3 (b), Πρωτόκολλο Η.Ε. ενάντια στην λαθρομετανάστευση διά Ξηράς,Θάλασσας και Αέρα, Συμπληρωματικό Πρωτόκολλο Η.Ε. ενάντια στο Διεθνές Οργανωμένο Έγκλημα,2000). Βλ. επίσης irregular migration, undocumented alien
illegal migrant|Βλ. irregular migrant
illegal migration|Βλ. irregular migration
immigration|Μετανάστευση σε μια χώρα: Η διαδικασία της μετακίνησης ενός αλλοδαπού σε μια χώρα, με σκοπό την εγκατάσταση.
internally displaced|Εκτοπισμένα άτομα εντός της χώρας τους.persons/IDPs Μεμονωμένα άτομα ή ομάδα ατόμων που έχουν αναγκαστεί ή υποχρεωθεί να εκτοπιστούν ή να αφήσουν τα σπίτια τους ή το σύνηθες μέρος διαμονής τους, εντός των συνόρων του διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένου Κράτους τους, ως αποτέλεσμα ή προκειμένου να αποφύγουν τις επιδράσεις ένοπλων συγκρούσεων, καταστάσεων βίας, καταπάτησης των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων ή φυσικών ή άλλων καταστροφών. (Έγγραφο Η.Ε. περί των Οδηγιών για τους Εσωτερικά Εκτοπισμένους πληθυσμούς Ε/CN.4/1998/53/Add.2.).
irregular migrant|Μετανάστης χωρίς έγγραφα. Κάποιος, ο οποίος εξαιτίας της παράνομης εισόδου σε μια χώρα ή λήξης της βίζας του στερείται του νόμιμου καθεστώτος παραμονής στη χώρα διέλευσης ή φιλοξενίας. Ο όρος απευθύνεται στους μετανάστες,που παραβιάζουν τους κανόνες εισόδου μιας χώρας και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο πρόσωπο που παραμένει στη χώρα φιλοξενίας, δίχως την έγκρισή της (επίσης αποκαλείται μετανάστης δίχως έγγραφα).
irregular migration|Η μετανάστευση με παράνομη είσοδο. Η μετακίνηση,η οποία λαμβάνει χώρα πέρα από τους κανόνες των χωρών αποστολής, διέλευσης και υποδοχής. Δεν υπάρχει ένας καθαρά και οικουμενικά αποδεκτός προσδιορισμός του όρου. Από την οπτική των χωρών προορισμού αναφέρεται στην παράνομη είσοδο, παραμονή ή εργασία στη χώρα, εννοώντας ότι ο μετανάστης δεν έχει την απαραίτητη θεώρηση εισόδου ή τα αναγκαία έγγραφα για να εισέλθει, να μείνει ή να εργαστεί σε μια χώρα. Από την οπτική των χωρών αποστολής η «παρανομία» έγκειται στις περιπτώσεις όπου ένα άτομο περνά τα διεθνή σύνορα, δίχως ισχύον διαβατήριο ή ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα ή δεν πληρεί τις διοικητικές προϋποθέσεις για να αναχωρήσει από τη χώρα. Ωστόσο, υπάρχει η τάση να περιορίζεται η χρήση του όρου «illegal migration» - «παράνομη μετανάστευση» στις περιπτώσεις των λαθρομεταναστών και των ατόμων παράνομης διακίνησης και εμπορίας.
migration|Μετανάστευση: Η διαδικασία της μετακίνησης είτε διαμέσου των διεθνών συνόρων, είτε εντός ενός Κράτους. Πρόκειται για την μετακίνηση πληθυσμού, περικλείοντας κάθε είδος μετακίνησης ανθρώπων. Αφορά την μετανάστευση προσφύγων,εκτοπισμένων προσώπων και οικονομικών μεταναστών.
mixed flows|Μικτά μεταναστευτικά ρεύματα. Σύνθετες μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών, συμπεριλαμβανομένου προσφύγων, αιτούντων άσυλο, οικονομικών μεταναστών και άλλων μετακινηθέντων.
refugee (mandate)|Πρόσφυγας: Το άτομο, το οποίο δικαιούται την προστασία των Ηνωμένων Εθνών - Ύπατη Αρμοστεία -, καθώς πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις του ψηφίσματος της Ύπατης Αρμοστείας του ΟΗΕγια τους Πρόσφυγες, ανεξάρτητα από το αν ή δεν βρίσκεται σε μια χώρα που είναι μέλος της Σύμβασης ή του Πρωτόκολλου περί του Καθεστώτος του Πρόσφυγα, 1951 και 1967 αντίστοιχα, ή από το αν ή δεν έχει αναγνωριστεί ως πρόσφυγας, από τη χώρα φιλοξενίας του.
refugee (recognized)|Αναγνωρισμένος πρόσφυγας: Το άτομο εκείνο που εξαιτίας «δικαιολογημένου φόβου διώξεως λόγω φυλής, θρησκείας, εθνικότητας, κοινωνικής τάξης ή πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων βρίσκεται εκτός της χώρας,της οποίας έχει την υπηκοότητα και δε δύναται ή,λόγω του φόβου αυτού, δεν επιθυμεί να απολαύει της προστασίας της χώρας αυτής» (Σύμβαση περί του Καθεστώτος των Προσφύγων, Αρθρ. 1 Α (2),1951 όπως τροποποιήθηκε στο Πρωτόκολλο,1967).
refugee status determination|Καθορισμός προσφυγικού καθεστώτος: Η διαδικασία που ακολουθείται (από την Ύπατη Αρμοστεία του ΟΗΕ για τους Πρόσφυγες και/η από το Κράτος) για τον καθορισμό του καθεστώτος του πρόσφυγα, σύμφωνα με τους εθνικούς και διεθνείς νόμους.
refugees in orbit|Πρόσφυγες σε τροχιά: Είναι τα άτομα-πρόσφυγες στα οποία είτε ένα Κράτος αρνείται να τους παράσχει άσυλο, είτε αδυνατούν να βρουν κάποιο Κράτος να εξετάσει το αίτημα ασύλου και μετακινούνται από μια χώρα σε μια άλλη, αναζητώντας άσυλο.
refugees in transit|Διερχόμενοι πρόσφυγες: Τα άτομα-πρόσφυγες που εισέρχονται προσωρινά στην επικράτεια ενός Κράτους, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα εγκατασταθούν αλλού.
refugees sur place|Τα άτομα που δεν ήταν πρόσφυγες, όταν άφησαν τη χώρα προέλευσής τους, αλλά μετατράπηκαν εκ των υστέρων σε πρόσφυγες (εξαιτίας δικαιολογημένου φόβου δίωξης). Οι πρόσφυγες αυτοί οφείλουν το φόβο δίωξής τους σε μια ξαφνική ανατροπή της κυβέρνησης της χώρας προέλευσής τους(πραξικόπημα) ή σε πολιτικές δίωξης, μετά την αναχώρησή τους.
undocumented alien|Αλλοδαπός χωρίς νόμιμα έγγραφα: Ο αλλοδαπός,ο οποίος εισέρχεται ή μένει στη χώρα, δίχως τα κατάλληλα έγγραφα. Μεταξύ άλλων, αυτός μπορεί να είναι: ένας (α) που δεν έχει τα νόμιμα έγγραφα για να εισέλθει σε μια χώρα, αλλά καταφέρνει να εισέλθει κρυφά, β) που εισήλθε χρησιμοποιώντας πλαστά έγγραφα, γ) που, μετά την νόμιμη είσοδό του στη χώρα, παρέμεινε πέρα της λήξεως της άδειας παραμονής του ή διαφορετικά παραβίασε τους όρους εισόδου και παρέμεινε δίχως θεωρημένη άδεια παραμονής.
undocumented migrant|Οι μετανάστες εργάτες ή μέλη των οικογενειώνworkers/migrant workers τους, στους οποίους δε θεωρείται άδεια εισόδου,in an irregular situation παραμονής ή εργασίας σε ένα Κράτος.
unlawful entry|Παράνομη είσοδος


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2018)

Το ζητούμενο για τους μεταφραστές είναι μάλλον η απόδοση του undocumented immigrant, μια και το illegal immigrant δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον, ενώ το irregular immigrant αποδόθηκε "παράτυπος μετανάστης". Το σχετικό ελληνικό λήμμα της ΙΑΤΕ χρειάζεται διόρθωση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2018)

Καλά, το επιχείρημα πως δεν χρειαζόμαστε απόδοση για το «illegal (im)migrant» επειδή η ΕΕ αποφάσισε να μην το χρησιμοποιεί πλέον θέτει ένα πολύ πραγματικό για τον μαχόμενο μεταφραστή ζήτημα μεταφραστικής ηθικής. Έστω π.χ. ότι ένας μεταφραστής καλείται να μεταφράσει το (ολόφρεσκο) Approaches to Unaccompanied Minors Following Status Determination in the EU plus Norway — Synthesis Report for the EMN Study, July 2018, το οποίο σε ένα σημείο γράφει: «the dangers of illegal immigration and the possibilities of legal entry and stay in the EU» και σ' ένα άλλο: «The Court required that “it is important to bear in mind that the child’s extreme vulnerability is the decisive factor and takes precedence over considerations relating to the status of illegal immigrant”.» Τι θα κάνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση — θα αλλάξει το λεκτικό μιας δικαστικής απόφασης;

Ή, εδώ, στο (πολύ πρόσφατο) χρονοδιάγραμμα του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου: «28/06/2018: EU leaders agree new measures to fight migrant smugglers and reduce illegal migration», και πιο δίπλα: «The EU also establishes readmission agreements for returning illegal migrants» (αυτό έχει μεταφραστεί: _παράνομοι μετανάστες_).

Ή στο προ διμήνου δελτίο τύπου της Europol που αναφέρεται σε «illegal migrants from Asia». Ή στη βασική θεματική κατηγορία τους περί Facilitation of Illegal Immigration.

Ή στο πιο πρόσφατο χρονοδιάγραμμα του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου, όπου υπάρχουν τομείς αφιερωμένοι στο θέμα illegal immigration: http://www.europarl.europa.eu/legis...towards-a-new-policy-on-migration-05-2018.pdf


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2018)

Η απάντηση είναι φανερή. Παράνομη μετανάστευση και παράνομοι μετανάστες, αντίστοιχα. Όμως ο αγγλικός όρος, εφόσον έχει αποδοκιμαστεί, δεν αποκλείεται να συναντιέται ολοένα και λιγότερο. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά, εξίσου σαφές είναι ότι όποιος μεταφράζει "λαθρομετανάστευση" και "λαθρομετανάστης" κάνει στρατευμένη μετάφραση.

Καμιά φορά κάνει και λάθος μετάφραση, όπως ο άγνωστος συνάδελφος που μετέφρασε "λαθρομετανάστευση" το illegal smuggling of immigrants μεταφράζοντας κείμενο του Συμβουλίου Ασφαλείας.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2018)

*Ενοποιημένη απόδοση της Συνθήκης για την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και της Συνθήκης για τη λειτουργία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης*


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2018)

Ναι, αυτο είναι παλιό, πριν αποδοκιμαστεί ο όρος. Πριν συνειδητοποιήσουν οι ιθύνοντες της ΕΕ τον κίνδυνο που κρύβει η ρητορική μίσους και οι όροι που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για κηρύγματα μίσους. Σήμερα, τέτοια ορολογία θεωρείται απαράδεκτη. Καλό είναι να το ξέρουν όσοι συνάδελφοι δουλεύουν με κείμενα της ΕΕ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2018)

ενδιαφέρον έχει παντως το ότι ο λαθρομεταναστης είναι φορτισμένη λέξη, ενώ ο λαθρεπιβάτης, ο λαθροθήρας και ο λαθρέμπορος είναι απλή περιγραφή (αν και νομίζω με τους λαθρεπιβάτες στο μετρό της Αθήνας μια εποχή ε΄γινε μια προσπαθεια αν μην τους λένε έτσι).


----------



## sarant (Aug 15, 2018)

SBE said:


> ενδιαφέρον έχει παντως το ότι ο λαθρομεταναστης είναι φορτισμένη λέξη, ενώ ο λαθρεπιβάτης, ο λαθροθήρας και ο λαθρέμπορος είναι απλή περιγραφή (αν και νομίζω με τους λαθρεπιβάτες στο μετρό της Αθήνας μια εποχή ε΄γινε μια προσπαθεια αν μην τους λένε έτσι).



Ναι, διότι η μία έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για κηρύγματα μίσους και οι άλλοι όχι. Βλέπεις όμως πως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο στην ελληνική γλώσσα αλλά και στα αγγλικά -δες σχετικά στη Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2018)

Το οποίο σημαίνει πως όταν ένας ναζί ή φασίστας χρησιμοποιεί μια λέξη, εμείς αντί να την χρησιμοποιούμε *περισσότερο *εκτός του δικού του πλαισίου ώστε να αναιρέσουμε τη φόρτισή της (πράγμα που με επιτυχία έχει γίνει σε επανοικειοποίηση λέξεων όπως π.χ. γκέι, queer, Schwul) του την χαρίζουμε καθ' ολοκληρίαν. Πανέξυπνο (not)!


----------



## sarant (Aug 15, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Το οποίο σημαίνει πως όταν ένας ναζί ή φασίστας χρησιμοποιεί μια λέξη, εμείς αντί να την χρησιμοποιούμε *περισσότερο *εκτός του δικού του πλαισίου ώστε να αναιρέσουμε τη φόρτισή της (πράγμα που με επιτυχία έχει γίνει σε επανοικειοποίηση λέξεων όπως π.χ. γκέι, queer, Schwul) του την χαρίζουμε καθ' ολοκληρίαν. Πανέξυπνο (not)!



Δεν υπάρχει ενιαία συνταγή. Με την ορολογία των γκέι η επανοικειοποίηση πέτυχε (όχι όμως σε όλους τους όρους), σε άλλους τομείς δεν πέτυχε. Να μην παραβλέπουμε ότι το Schwul το επανοικειοποιήθηκαν *οι ίδιοι* οι αρχικώς θιγόμενοι, οι γκέι της Γερμανίας, κάτι που θα ήταν αδύνατο να γίνει με τους ίδιους τους μετανάστες -μόνο οι αλληλέγγυοι θα μπορούσαν ενδεχομένως να προσπαθήσουν και, έχοντας πείρα, έκριναν ότι δεν έχει ελπίδες κάτι τέτοιο.

Αλλά είτε είναι πανέξυπνη είτε πανηλίθια η αποδοκιμασία του όρου "λαθρομετανάστης", τον μεταφραστή πρώτιστα τον ενδιαφέρει πως είναι ένας όρος που έχει αποδοκιμαστεί.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2018)

Ε ναι, τώρα πάμε με τη νέα κατάσταση για τον μεταφραστή. Και για επανοικειοποίηση, φυσικά κι εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου ότι θα πρέπει να το υποστηρίξουν κι οι ίδιοι οι μετανάστες (αρχίζοντας κυρίως από τους ήδη ενταγμένους και καταξιωμένους), αλλά ότι η πηγή μιας τέτοιας προσπάθειας/καμπάνιας θα είμαστε αναγκαστικά εμείς οι "αυτόχθονες". Να μην αφήνουμε τους ναζί να δηλητηριάζουν και να κλέβουν λέξεις — όχι επειδή είναι δα και καμιά φοβερή και ξεχωριστή λέξη ο «λαθρομετανάστης», αλλά διότι έτσι χαρίζουμε αίσθηση νίκης στους ναζί κι αυτό κτγμ οφείλουμε να το αποφεύγουμε με κάθε τρόπο και σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Πρέπει να μην μπορούν να ξεμυτάνε, όχι να θριαμβολογούν κι από πάνω.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 15, 2018)

sarant said:


> Σήμερα, τέτοια ορολογία θεωρείται απαράδεκτη. Καλό είναι να το ξέρουν όσοι συνάδελφοι δουλεύουν με κείμενα της ΕΕ.



Δυστυχώς, ωστόσο, όταν σε κάποιο ενωσιακό κείμενο υπάρχει ρητή αναφορά σε άλλα θεμελιώδη ενωσιακά κείμενα, όπως ο Χάρτης ή, εν προκειμένω, η ΣΛΕΕ, οι μεταφραστές των οργάνων είναι υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιούν το ανάλογο λεκτικό, κι αυτό μέχρις ότου αναθεωρηθεί το εκάστοτε κείμενο ή υπάρξει διόρθωση στη μετάφρασή του.


----------

